# Fotos im Flyer



## Kerke (21. Juli 2004)

Halli Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und hoffe das ich das richtige Unterforum gewählt habe.
Wir wollen für unsere Firma einen Flyer erstellen und drucken lassen.
Nun hatte der gute Mann von der Druckerei mir gesagt, im Indesign erstellen ist okay, an den Beschnitt denken, die Fotos im tiff einbauen, an cymk denken und dann in eps exportieren.
Alles gut und schön, haben wir alles so gemacht!
Als Zusatz meinte er, wenn ich mir dann den Flyer anschaue muss das Bild bei 400% Zoom noch klar sein!
Aber ich kann tun und machen was ich will, das ist es nicht!
Ich hab auch ne Auflösung von 300dpi, also daran kann es auch nicht liegen!
Muss das echt bei 400% noch scharf sein?
Vielleicht kann einer von Euch mir helfen, ich weiß mir keinen Rat mehr!

LG
kerke


----------



## ODB (26. Juli 2004)

Das Bild muss bei 400% nicht mehr klar sein, die schrift vielleicht.


----------



## Beppone (29. Juli 2004)

Das sehe ich anders.

Geht man von einer Monitorauflösung aus, die bei 72dpi liegt, muß ein platziertes Bild
bei 400% Darstellung eben mindestens 288 ppi aufweisen, um keine Bild-Pixel zu zeigen.

Wenn später im Offsetdruck mit einer Rasterweite von 60 lpcm gedruckt wird, dann sollte das Bild mit 120ppcm (entspricht 304,8 ppi) aufgelöst sein.

Gruß

bep


----------

